# Sea Fever and the Ocean's Colorful Creatures



## beautress

Ever been enchanted by John Masefield's words?

Sea Fever

I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.

I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.​My uncle served in the Navy in WWII, and when he got home, he had aquariums all over his house full of the most beautiful, colorful fish that were completely delightful to me. I'm hoping other people have the love for these colorful creatures and will share their experiences and particular admiration for what caught their eye.


































All things bright and beautiful in the sea. Please add all your favorite things about the sea, won't you?






​


----------



## beautress

Sometimes you throw out a line and don't get any bites. Okay, I'll have to put on my thinking cap and get some good ol' salts in here, so if anyone is running the words Navy, Ships, Deep sea Fishing, Frogman, Navy Seals, or anything to do with Tropical Fish, Sailing, Oceanography, sea, sailing, or the Atlantic or Pacific, hope they will come on over and contribute the wisdom only those who've had a career on the sea can share. In the meantime, painters needing subject matter and love colors can strike a chord with a lot of people who may be landlubbers but are always joyed to look at sea stuff.

/end of sales pitch 

edit: found a couple of things related to colorful fish and the sea:

One of the last years I ran a quilt store in Wyoming, I had a fabric very similar to this one on a bolt I ordered from the shop. It had a dark blue and a turquoise blue, but this panel found on Bing reminded me so much of that fabric with its colorful fish and the wonderful feel the artist planted in my brain as in the Sound of Silence.



​


----------



## Manonthestreet

Which Star Trek Capt quoted that ....


----------



## ABikerSailor

I remember one time out at sea, the sun was getting ready to set, and there was a storm just over the horizon.  When the sun went behind the clouds as it was setting, it made them blaze red, and it looked like the whole horizon was on fire.  It was impressive enough to see that the CO called the whole ship's attention to it and urged us to go out and take a look, because we might never see something as cool as that again.

I also enjoyed standing all the way at the bow of the ship everytime as we passed through the Straits of Gilbratar.  Why?  Because every time we came through there, there would always be a pod or two of dolphins that would escort us through while playing around in the bow wake.  It was beautiful to see the way they would jump and dive in and around the wake.

Scariest thing I've ever seen out at sea?  We were running through the Red Sea one afternoon, and when I looked over the side, there was a HUGE ball of sea snakes about 30 to 40 ft across, all writhing and squirming.  Was told that if someone fell into them, they would last all of around 30 sec. as those snakes are exceedingly poisonous.  But, I gotta say, I'll never forget any of those sights.

As far as recreation and the sea?  Snorkeling in coral reefs is really fun and you can see all sorts of critters down there.  If you are lucky, sometimes a sea turtle will come over and swim around with you.


----------



## beautress

Some cheerful seafarin' music:

​


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> I remember one time out at sea, the sun was getting ready to set, and there was a storm just over the horizon.  When the sun went behind the clouds as it was setting, it made them blaze red, and it looked like the whole horizon was on fire.  It was impressive enough to see that the CO called the whole ship's attention to it and urged us to go out and take a look, because we might never see something as cool as that again.
> 
> I also enjoyed standing all the way at the bow of the ship everytime as we passed through the Straits of Gilbratar.  Why?  Because every time we came through there, there would always be a pod or two of dolphins that would escort us through while playing around in the bow wake.  It was beautiful to see the way they would jump and dive in and around the wake.
> 
> Scariest thing I've ever seen out at sea?  We were running through the Red Sea one afternoon, and when I looked over the side, there was a HUGE ball of sea snakes about 30 to 40 ft across, all writhing and squirming.  Was told that if someone fell into them, they would last all of around 30 sec. as those snakes are exceedingly poisonous.  But, I gotta say, I'll never forget any of those sights.
> 
> As far as recreation and the sea?  Snorkeling in coral reefs is really fun and you can see all sorts of critters down there.  If you are lucky, sometimes a sea turtle will come over and swim around with you.


​Wow, just wow, ABikerSailor! That's got to be one of the best posts I've ever seen at USMB.

Even so, I've heard that "Red sky at morning, better take a-warnin', Red sky at night, Sailor's delight." What you said about it gives that a new dimension for me. I made a quilt with a red ship and sails once for a poor kid, and named it "Red sky at morning." just because of that saying. I'll try to find some pictures that bring your great post a visual aspect. My late big brother was a lifer in the US Navy, served on the Midway for years, too. The Navy made him a better man, and because of it, he made it as good a Navy as he could with his skills in making phantom jets safe for the pilots that flew them. He spent his high school years sliding by in school so he could work on cars so he could have one. lol  I'm so grateful for his life, even though we fought like cats n dogs when we were kids...

Hats off to the Captain that brought all the men aboard to see the red sky. I'm sure this one is not as good as being there and seeing nature's fury unfolding in red...
but hope it reminds a special sailor of his special gift in serving this nation on some of those notorious 20-hour working days at seas only sailors know.



​


----------



## beautress

Manonthestreet said:


> Which Star Trek Capt quoted that ....


Patrick Stewart (CaptainJean-Luc Picard)? William Shatner (Captain Kirk)? Though Picard was also a poet, Shatner was a flat-out genius from what I've heard, so it's not clear to me who'd have quoted the Brit, John Masefield's poem "Sea Fever" - if that was even your reference, sir.


----------



## beautress

Turtles noticed by snorkelers on coral reefs:



































​


----------



## petro

Looking forward to going to Fl. Keys at end of Feb. Already sick of winter.
Hoping to snorkel and go out on the water.
Been to half the country but have never seen the ocean.


----------



## beautress

I noticed some of those turtles had rusty orange shells. I found that there are also green turtles and liked this one which seems to be a perfect specimen.




​


----------



## beautress

petro said:


> Looking forward to going to Fl. Keys at end of Feb. Already sick of winter.
> Hoping to snorkel and go out on the water.
> Been to half the country but have never seen the ocean.


Oh, Petro, I hope you do go and try snorkeling. You may have a local gymn that has an indoor pool and build up your lungs for holding your breath. They say that's a plus when you're snorkeling, to be able to hold your breath for as long as it takes to survive any problems, and practicing holding your breath for longer and longer intervals over a six-week period can result in helping you help yourself in a pinch. Seems I've heard people starting out with holding their breaths for several seconds can change that into several minutes in a couple of months. Best wishes on having the time of your life out there.


----------



## beautress

There is an Island called Lembeh famous for its leafy sea dragons and other gems of the sea:





















































​
​


----------



## beautress

~~~White Whales including Belugas~~~





































​


----------



## beautress

~~~~Those Dancin' Madagascar Rainbow Fish Video~~~~

​


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## beautress

Sea divers at Roatan Island (Honduras, Gulf of Mexico)
​


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> There is an Island called Lembeh famous for its leafy sea dragons and other gems of the sea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​



Seeing stuff like that is why I like snorkeling in the ocean around the reefs.  Once, while diving in Hawaii, I got to see a rainbow colored crab that was really cool looking.  Dunno what kind it was, but it looked like it had been tie dyed by a hippie with a full color palette.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress

Mslsydisn Tropical Fish






​


----------



## beautress

Crocheters have sea fever, too. 





​


----------



## beautress

Sea Turtle and beneficial friends





​


----------



## beautress

I loaded fish in Cancun, and this was the result
1. Dolphin fish and fisherman



​


----------



## beautress

The Mediterranean Sea from Space












I loaded "colorful sea creatures of the Mediterranean Sea", and here are results:






















​


----------



## beautress

The Indian Ocean online map






Some Indian Ocean Fish:



​


----------



## beautress

Map of Ocean Currents



​


----------



## beautress

Sea Turtle of the Indian Ocean








​


----------



## beautress

Loaded Canary Islands into Bing for search of tropical fish. These images came up:






































​


----------



## beautress

This was a wonderful place to go when I went to a sewing machine reward program by the Pfaff Sewing Machine Co. a few years ago. I recommend turning the sound off, though, but just the vision of it catches the romance of this Oceanario de Lisboa. (Lisbon, Portugal). You get there by train, as it's a few miles from downtown Lisbon. Also, you can set it to full screen.

​


----------



## ABikerSailor

You want to know 2 really good places to go snorkeling?  Shark's Cove, and 3 Tables on the big island of Hawaii.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> You want to know 2 really good places to go snorkeling?  Shark's Cove, and 3 Tables on the big island of Hawaii.


​
Does one need to rent a protective cage at Shark's Cove?  I'm a bit of a nail biter in snorkeling since I saw a part of Steve Irwin's final video getting attacked by the stingray.


----------



## beautress

I've always wanted to learn how to go snorkeling and warm-water diving (not too deep, but just to see a reef and the pretty, colorful fish that live there). *sigh*


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know 2 really good places to go snorkeling?  Shark's Cove, and 3 Tables on the big island of Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Does one need to rent a protective cage at Shark's Cove?  I'm a bit of a nail biter in snorkeling since I saw a part of Steve Irwin's final video getting attacked by the stingray.
Click to expand...




beautress said:


> I've always wanted to learn how to go snorkeling and warm-water diving (not too deep, but just to see a reef and the pretty, colorful fish that live there). *sigh*



No, you don't need a cage at Shark's Cove.  That is just what they named it.  And, in both places, there are sea turtles that come into the areas and swim.  You can't touch or bother them, but a lot of times, some will swim up to you just to check you out.  And, the corals and reefs are teeming with life.  Really pretty there, but it can get kinda scary when you get to the dropoff, because the water goes from a really nice light blue, where you can see the bottom (around 25 ft), then you see the edge of the cliff, and beyond that?  Black, dark DEEP water.  First time I saw it, it kinda freaked me out. 

As far as learning to snorkel?  It's not hard, especially if you get one of the newer full face masks, as they have a one way valve that seals itself when you go underwater, so you don't need any special instruction on how to hold your breath when you dive, and how to clear your snorkel when you surface.

Basically, it's just breathing through a tube and swimming.  Not really all that hard.

But, if you have big bucks and really want to have fun?  They now have a thing  called SNUBA that stays on top of the water, and has a hose that is 20 ft long that hooks into a regulator.  Kinda like a cross between scuba and snorkeling.  But, the classes for SNUBA are shorter (about an hour instruction), and the gear isn't as expensive.

SNUBA Is Basically Scuba Diving, But Way Easier

*SNUBA is unique because while underwater activities usually involve long training classes and heavy tanks, SNUBA allows participants to explore the seas without any prior certification. An entire SNUBA adventure -- including learning to SNUBA -- takes about an hour, and it only requires basic swimming skills.

SNUBA does require a floating air supply that sits comfortably above the water, allowing participants to get up close and personal to the marine life around them. Participants are attached to something called a regulator, which allows them to breathe through their mouths.

Even though they're attached to the breathing supply on a raft, SNUBA adventurers can go as deep as 20 feet below the surface.






*


----------



## beautress

Thanks, BikerSailor.
​


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> Thanks, BikerSailor.
> ​



Not a problem, glad I could help.  Been a lot of different places over my 20 years in the Navy, and I never passed up on an opportunity to see something new and cool.  Been in castles that were built in the year 900, seen a church the size of a football field, as well as many other things.

And, because I was in the Navy, scuba and snorkeling were 2 things that were kinda in my wheelhouse.  I love being in the water.  

Best beach I've ever been at?  One in Rhodes Greece, where the sand was white, the water was blue, and there was a nice diving platform you could swim out to in 25 ft. deep water.


----------



## beautress

Thanks, BikerSailor.

I looked up some tropical beautiful category fish & found a great page, including this Mandarin Fish (whoa!):



Top 22 World's Most Beautiful Fish​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Coolest little crab I ever saw was this little guy that I saw in Hawaii...............


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> Coolest little crab I ever saw was this little guy that I saw in Hawaii...............


Oh, my gosh, what an amazing & beautiful crab! Way too cute!


----------



## beautress

New Zealand Rough Skate



​


----------



## beautress

Little Skate, Leucoraja 





​


----------



## beautress

Is there a new species of whale still living? In 1955, some of these creatures stranded themselves on New Zealand's coast. Some were recently spotted just south of Chile's southernmost point: New orca species discovered? Scientists spot mysterious killer whales

Scientists have spotted what may be a new species of killer whale off the southern tip of Chile.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) says that the orcas, known as Type D, have long been shrouded in mystery. The orcas, NOAA explains, in a statement, “were previously known only from a beach stranding more than 60 years ago, fishermen’s stories, and tourist photographs.”


​
​


----------



## beautress

My friend gallantwarrior is in Okinawa and shared some pictures in the Lounge of sea stuff >>> USMB Coffee Shop IV <<<

I found some more Okinawa sea life on bing search, plus they have an aquarium there, too.​


































​


----------



## beautress

The last time I was here, I kept running into these odd whale creatures with a sword on their nose. I ran into another this morning at National Geographic called the Narwhal. Here's a few of them swimming around somewhere near Canada: OOps! I guess I'll have to leave National Geographic's image, I thought they said I could share it. Oh, well here it is:




Narwhal | National Geographic




​


----------



## beautress

Found at youtube:

​
Loved this description from Wikipedia: Narwhal - Wikipedia

The *narwhal* (_Monodon monoceros_), or *narwhale*, is a medium-sized toothed whale that possesses a large "tusk" from a protruding canine tooth. It lives year-round in the Arctic waters around Greenland, Canada, and Russia. It is one of two living species of whale in the Monodontidae family, along with the beluga whale. The narwhal males are distinguished by a long, straight, helical tusk, which is an elongated upper left canine. The narwhal was one of many species described by Carl Linnaeus in his publication _Systema Naturae_ in 1758.

Like the beluga, narwhals are medium-sized whales. For both sexes, excluding the male's tusk, the total body size can range from 3.95 to 5.5 m (13 to 18 ft); the males are slightly larger than the females. The average weight of an adult narwhal is 800 to 1,600 kg (1,760 to 3,530 lb). At around 11 to 13 years old, the males become sexually mature; females become sexually mature at about 5 to 8 years old. Narwhals do not have a dorsal fin, and their neck vertebrae are jointed like those of most other mammals, not fused as in dolphins and most whales.

Found primarily in Canadian Arctic and Greenlandic and Russian waters, the narwhal is a uniquely specialized Arctic predator. In winter, it feeds on benthic prey, mostly flatfish, under dense pack ice. During the summer, narwhals eat mostly Arctic cod and Greenland halibut, with other fish such as polar cod making up the remainder of their diet.[3] Each year, they migrate from bays into the ocean as summer comes. In the winter, the male narwhals occasionally dive up to 1,500 m (4,920 ft) in depth, with dives lasting up to 25 minutes. Narwhals, like most toothed whales, communicate with "clicks", "whistles", and "knocks".

Narwhals can live up to 50 years. They are often killed by suffocation when the sea ice freezes over. Other causes of death, specifically among young whales, are starvation and predation by orcas. As previous estimates of the world narwhal population were below 50,000, narwhals are categorized by the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) as _Nearly Threatened_. More recent estimates list higher populations (upwards of 170,000), thus lowering the status to _Least Concern_.[4] Narwhals have been harvested for hundreds of years by Inuit people in northern
Canada and Greenland for meat and ivory, and a regulated subsistence hunt continues.

*Cultural depictions*
*In legend*



The head of a lance made from a Narwhal tusk with a meteorite iron blade
In Inuit legend, the narwhal's tusk was created when a woman with a harpoon rope tied around her waist was dragged into the ocean after the harpoon had struck a large narwhal. She was transformed into a narwhal, and her hair, which she was wearing in a twisted knot, became the characteristic spiral narwhal tusk.[53]

Some medieval Europeans believed narwhal tusks to be the horns from the legendary unicorn.[54][55] As these horns were considered to have magic powers, such as neutralising poison and curing melancholia, Vikings and other northern traders were able to sell them for many times their weight in gold.[56] The tusks were used to make cups that were thought to negate any poison that may have been slipped into the drink. In 1555, Olaus Magnus published a drawing of a fish-like creature with a horn on its forehead, correctly identifying it as a "Narwal".[54] During the 16th century, Queen Elizabeth I received a carved and bejewelled narwhal tusk worth 10,000 pounds sterling—the cost of a castle (approximately £1.5–2.5 million in 2007, using the retail price index[56])–from Sir Humphrey Gilbert, who proposed the tusk was from a "sea-unicorne". The tusks were staples of the cabinet of curiosities.[54] European knowledge of the tusk's origin developed gradually during the Age of Exploration, as explorers and naturalists began to visit Arctic regions themselves.

*In literature and art*



Image of narwhal from _Brehms Tierleben_ (1864–1869)
The narwhal was one of two possible explanations of the giant sea phenomenon written by Jules Verne in his 1870 novel _Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea_. Verne thought that it would be unlikely that there was such a gigantic narwhal in existence. The size of the narwhal, or "unicorn of the sea", as found by Verne, would have been 18.3 m (60 ft). For the narwhal to have caused the phenomenon, Verne stated that its size and strength would have to increase by five or ten times.[57]

Herman Melville wrote a section on the narwhal (written as "narwhale") in his 1851 novel _Moby-Dick_, in which he claims a narwhal tusk hung for "a long period" in Windsor Castle after Sir Martin Frobisher had given it to Queen Elizabeth. Another claim he made was that the Danish kings made their thrones from narwhal tusks.[58]

The narwhal is largely mentioned in the book _Lore of the Unicorn_. In the book, the author Odell Shepard describes the earlier interpretations of the narwhal, from being a fish with a horn in its forehead, to a sea-unicorn. Shepard tells that from the Danish and Dutch, the world was told of the importance of both narwhals and their tusks, and how they had lived for at least 200 years until being discovered by the explorers. Later, after the narwhal had been identified, two tusks were presented to the King of Denmark. One of these tusks was apparently 10 ft (3.0 m) long and was then transported to a region then known as Nova Zembla.[54]

More about the Phylum, Class, Mapped location, etc. at the link above. (First Line)​


----------



## beautress

Everything Narwhal from Bing Images page:































​


----------



## beautress

Narwhal Videos

I can't tell you how good this is about the whys and wherefores of Narwhals,
but I'm warning you, it is about 70 minutes long, so if you're at work, send it to your home computer or go to youtube and search for "Narwhals" Look for the one that takes over an hour. The first 4-5 minutes are introductory, but interesting nonetheless. So you'll know.


​


----------



## beautress

Narwhals: informative, about three minutes:


This one shows Narwhals using their tusks for feeding, 2+ minutes:


Tracking Narwhals. Best part at end, climate has repaired itself since this video made in 2012.

​


----------



## koshergrl

beautress said:


> Ever been enchanted by John Masefield's words?
> 
> Sea Fever
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
> And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
> And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
> And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
> Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
> And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
> And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
> To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
> And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
> And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.​My uncle served in the Navy in WWII, and when he got home, he had aquariums all over his house full of the most beautiful, colorful fish that were completely delightful to me. I'm hoping other people have the love for these colorful creatures and will share their experiences and particular admiration for what caught their eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things bright and beautiful in the sea. Please add all your favorite things about the sea, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



When I was growing up, my mother had a book of poems that we took turns reading from on a regular basis. We got to read the ones we liked. Sea Fever was a favorite. I have lovely memories of my young and beautirul mother standing and reading it to us, and also memories of my older sister, when she was a girl, reading it. Mom is 84 and my sister is 64 now.


----------



## beautress

Narwhals Unicorn of the sea (short)

Killer Whales Chase Narwhal Pod

​


----------



## beautress

koshergrl said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been enchanted by John Masefield's words?
> 
> Sea Fever
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
> And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
> And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
> And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
> Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
> And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
> And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
> To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
> And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
> And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.​My uncle served in the Navy in WWII, and when he got home, he had aquariums all over his house full of the most beautiful, colorful fish that were completely delightful to me. I'm hoping other people have the love for these colorful creatures and will share their experiences and particular admiration for what caught their eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things bright and beautiful in the sea. Please add all your favorite things about the sea, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up, my mother had a book of poems that we took turns reading from on a regular basis. We got to read the ones we liked. Sea Fever was a favorite. I have lovely memories of my young and beautirul mother standing and reading it to us, and also memories of my older sister, when she was a girl, reading it. Mom is 84 and my sister is 64 now.
Click to expand...

How wonderful that you all have memories of poetry reading by your mother. My mother read bedtime stories to my brother and I for years, including the year we lived in Alaska when I was 8 years old. It would take a few nights to get through some of the stories. Nights came early in winter months. Lovely times together. Lovely times.


----------



## beautress

I'm rating this video as very intense, possibly not suitable for children. It's long, almost an hour:
Killer Whale Attack on California Gray Whale:​​​​​


----------



## beautress

Narwhal sounds (short)

Narwhal Sound Effects (2:40=minutes)
 ​


----------



## beautress

The most intelligent creature on earth not human?
​


----------



## beautress

Loaded "Most beautiful creature in the seas" and this was the verdict of Bing:



































​


----------



## beautress

Sea nettles--beautiful, but dangerous curiosities of the seas

​


----------



## beautress

The Immortal Jellyfish
​


----------



## beautress

Blue fish






























​


----------



## beautress

Balloon Fish










​


----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress

Just goofing around today, found some interesting creatures of the oceans called "Butterflies of the Sea"




















World record Sea Robin

​


----------



## beautress

Also, some creatures quite interesting (to me, anyways) - the Blue Nudibranch" (Glaucus Atlanticus) Also, they are quite toxic, and you shouldn't touch them. Even so, to give a scale, I picked a picture showing a man's hand and the Blue dragon, for an idea of their size. Again, the warning is to not touch these creatures. http://boredomtherapy.com/blue-dragon-sea-slug/






















​


----------



## beautress

Blue flying fish








​


----------



## beautress

Seashells, Wikipedia: 
A *seashell* or *sea shell*, also known simply as a *shell*, is a hard, protective outer layer created by an animal that lives in the sea. The shell is part of the body of the animal. Empty seashells are often found washed up on beaches by beachcombers. The shells are empty because the animal has died and the soft parts have been eaten by another animal or have decomposed.

A seashell is usually the exoskeleton of an invertebrate (an animal without a backbone), and is typically composed of calcium carbonate or chitin. Most shells that are found on beaches are the shells of marine mollusks, partly because these shells are usually made of calcium carbonate, and endure better than shells made of chitin.

Apart from mollusk shells, other shells that can be found on beaches are those of barnacles, horseshoe crabs and brachiopods. Marine annelid worms in the family Serpulidae create shells which are tubes made of calcium carbonate cemented onto other surfaces. The shells of sea urchins are called "tests", and the moulted shells of crabs and lobsters are exuviae. While most seashells are external, some cephalopods have internal shells.

Seashells have been used by humans for many different purposes throughout history and pre-history. However, seashells are not the only kind of shells; in various habitats, there are shells from freshwater animals such as freshwater mussels and freshwater snails, and shells of land snails.



                                Sarasota, Florida.........................................Playa Grande, Costa Rica shells






                                   Senegal.............................................................Shells from North Wales


----------



## Marion Morrison

petro said:


> Looking forward to going to Fl. Keys at end of Feb. Already sick of winter.
> Hoping to snorkel and go out on the water.
> Been to half the country but have never seen the ocean.



Know that Tiger sharks are not nice.

tiger shark in key west - Bing video


----------



## beautress

Marion Morrison said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to going to Fl. Keys at end of Feb. Already sick of winter.
> Hoping to snorkel and go out on the water.
> Been to half the country but have never seen the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know that Tiger sharks are not nice.
> 
> tiger shark in key west - Bing video
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting one up about tiger sharks, Marion. I picked one off the page you linked, and 3-6 guys were trying to hang onto the line when one of them snagged a tiger shark. When they got him to the surface, they got some great shots, and he finally busted loose. What a fighter!


----------



## beautress

*11 Facts About Tiger Sharks*
BY Mark Mancini
June 5, 2018


​Weighing 1300 pounds or more and growing up to 15 feet, the tiger shark is the fourth-largest shark on earth. (Only whale sharks, basking sharks, and great whites get bigger.) On top of being big, tiger sharks are also pretty bizarre: They literally eat garbage, give birth to massive litters—and one of them was a player in Australia’s greatest unsolved murder mystery.

*1. THEY’RE LIKE SWIMMING GARBAGE DISPOSALS.*
Tiger sharks have broad diets: They eat everything from albatrosses, venomous sea snakes, and other sharks to manmade objects like paint cans, leather jackets, rubber tires, and even license plates. (That scene in _Jaws_ where Hooper pulls a Louisiana plate from the stomach of a dead tiger shark is scientifically accurate!)

*2. DON’T CONFUSE THEM WITH SAND TIGER SHARKS.*
You might assume that the tiger shark (_Galeocerdo cuvier_) and the sand tiger shark (_Carcharias taurus_) are cousins, but the latter is more closely related to the great white (_Carcharodon carcharias_) than it is to the tiger shark.

*3. NOT ALL OF THEM HAVE STRIPES.*
Hear the word _tiger_ and you think vertical stripes, but those stripes evolve over time. Baby tiger sharks—a.k.a. pups—are covered in roundish gray spots that fuse into stripes as the sharks mature. After a certain age, the stripes start to fade; they’re barely visible in full-grown adults.

*4. TIGER SHARKS PREFER WARM WATER.*
Tiger sharks are seen in tropical to warm temperate waters all over the world, and a study published in _Global Change Biology_ in March 2018 revealed that the sharks have a "Goldilocks" zone. “Our study suggests that 22 degrees [Celsius, 71.6 degrees Fahrenheit] is not too cold for the animals and it’s not too hot for them,” lead author Nicholas Payne told the BBC. “It’s about right in terms of their optimal preference for temperature.” The scientists reached that conclusion after monitoring tagged sharks near Hawaii and comparing those findings to several decades’ worth of Australian fishing records.

*5. THEY HAVE NOTCHED TEETH*
*

*


​


----------



## beautress

Good read: 11 facts about tiger sharks here:  *11 Facts About Tiger Sharks*


----------



## ABikerSailor

If a person is going to go snorkeling in Key West, one of the must haves when diving is a net sack.  Why?  Because there are langusta there (lobster that doesn't have claws), and you can catch them and eat them.

Also....................if anyone goes to Key West, one of the must haves is the Conch salad that they make in a place near the boardwalk.


----------



## petro

ABikerSailor said:


> If a person is going to go snorkeling in Key West, one of the must haves when diving is a net sack.  Why?  Because there are langusta there (lobster that doesn't have claws), and you can catch them and eat them.
> 
> Also....................if anyone goes to Key West, one of the must haves is the Conch salad that they make in a place near the boardwalk.


Tried the conch fritters.
Only visited Key West one day. Stayed mostly at Key Largo and Marathon. Couldn't snorkel out on Atlantic side when at Marathon, big waves. Went to a calm cove on Gulf side and saw a few cool fish, but more of the camouflage variety. First time in ocean for me.

I was wishing I had my boat there the entire time.


----------



## ABikerSailor

petro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person is going to go snorkeling in Key West, one of the must haves when diving is a net sack.  Why?  Because there are langusta there (lobster that doesn't have claws), and you can catch them and eat them.
> 
> Also....................if anyone goes to Key West, one of the must haves is the Conch salad that they make in a place near the boardwalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the conch fritters.
> Only visited Key West one day. Stayed mostly at Key Largo and Marathon. Couldn't snorkel out on Atlantic side when at Marathon, big waves. Went to a calm cove on Gulf side and saw a few cool fish, but more of the camouflage variety. First time in ocean for me.
> 
> I was wishing I had my boat there the entire time.
Click to expand...


Conch fritters ain't bad, but Conch salad is much tastier (fresher too).  

And, watching the pudding wrestlers at the Sandbar bar is pretty entertaining.  

But, if pudding wrestling isn't your style, go to the Sunset Festival (held every evening at sunset).  You will see some really interesting things and people there, because some of them take the celebration quite seriously, and it is reflected in their costumes.  And, it's a lot of fun, and a good way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## petro

ABikerSailor said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person is going to go snorkeling in Key West, one of the must haves when diving is a net sack.  Why?  Because there are langusta there (lobster that doesn't have claws), and you can catch them and eat them.
> 
> Also....................if anyone goes to Key West, one of the must haves is the Conch salad that they make in a place near the boardwalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the conch fritters.
> Only visited Key West one day. Stayed mostly at Key Largo and Marathon. Couldn't snorkel out on Atlantic side when at Marathon, big waves. Went to a calm cove on Gulf side and saw a few cool fish, but more of the camouflage variety. First time in ocean for me.
> 
> I was wishing I had my boat there the entire time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conch fritters ain't bad, but Conch salad is much tastier (fresher too).
> 
> And, watching the pudding wrestlers at the Sandbar bar is pretty entertaining.
> 
> But, if pudding wrestling isn't your style, go to the Sunset Festival (held every evening at sunset).  You will see some really interesting things and people there, because some of them take the celebration quite seriously, and it is reflected in their costumes.  And, it's a lot of fun, and a good way to spend a couple of hours.
Click to expand...

Had some Blue Crab claws as they were in season. Those were tasty, but pricey.

We did have Dolphins and Manatees surface right next to our kayak. 
Definitely want to go back again.


----------



## beautress

Blue, huh?

Endangered pupfish:


----------



## beautress

I don't know why, but lately whales seem to be so fascinating. There was a recent sighting (capture? - can't remember) of an Omura Whale in Sri Lanka. I was going to post it here, and can't remember whether that occurred or not (too lazy to turn page). Anyway, here are some pictures/factoids about the small-by-comparison-to-larger whales, the blue whale relative, Omura's Whale:


----------



## beautress

Jazz Musicians of the Sea


​


----------



## beautress

University of Washington professor discusses Bowhead Whales:
​


----------



## beautress

Megaladons Extinction...
​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Speaking of whales.....................

On my last ship, my berthing was below the water line.  On occasion, I could hear the whales singing, because it would vibrate through the hull of the ship.  First time I heard it, I was wondering if something was fixing to break because of all the squeaking and singing. 

Really cool sound to hear though.  One of my better memories of being in the Navy.  

Another one was every time we came through the Straits of Gibraltar, I would go to the bow of the ship and watch the dolphins dancing in the wake.  That was hypnotic, because of the speed and grace with which they moved through the water.


----------



## beautress

Blue whales, 9 seconds:
​


----------



## beautress

About the Blue Whale from Nat Geo Wild: 
​


----------



## beautress

And one more for the road...
​


----------



## beautress

Strange Never-Before-Seen Sea Creatures Discovered 20,000 Feet Under The Sea

These alien-looking creatures were discovered by America’s Ocean Exploration Team on the seafloor near Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands. The Puerto Rico Trench is deepest trench in the Atlantic Ocean, reaching depths of up to 8,800 m and extending for over 800 km.

“It’s pretty amazing that we haven’t been there yet, exploring really deep depths,” Andrea Quattrini, the science co-lead for the expedition, told Quartz. 95 percent of the ocean remains unexplored.

Many of the these deep-sea dwelling animals are rarely seen, and some creatures were so new that they don’t even have a name. 100 species of fish, 50 species of deep-water corals, and hundreds of other invertebrates were recorded over 12 dives.​













​


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> Strange Never-Before-Seen Sea Creatures Discovered 20,000 Feet Under The Sea
> 
> These alien-looking creatures were discovered by America’s Ocean Exploration Team on the seafloor near Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands. The Puerto Rico Trench is deepest trench in the Atlantic Ocean, reaching depths of up to 8,800 m and extending for over 800 km.
> 
> “It’s pretty amazing that we haven’t been there yet, exploring really deep depths,” Andrea Quattrini, the science co-lead for the expedition, told Quartz. 95 percent of the ocean remains unexplored.
> 
> Many of the these deep-sea dwelling animals are rarely seen, and some creatures were so new that they don’t even have a name. 100 species of fish, 50 species of deep-water corals, and hundreds of other invertebrates were recorded over 12 dives.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Those top 2 look like extreme sport octopi, they are both using parachutes.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange Never-Before-Seen Sea Creatures Discovered 20,000 Feet Under The Sea
> 
> These alien-looking creatures were discovered by America’s Ocean Exploration Team on the seafloor near Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands. The Puerto Rico Trench is deepest trench in the Atlantic Ocean, reaching depths of up to 8,800 m and extending for over 800 km.
> 
> “It’s pretty amazing that we haven’t been there yet, exploring really deep depths,” Andrea Quattrini, the science co-lead for the expedition, told Quartz. 95 percent of the ocean remains unexplored.
> 
> Many of the these deep-sea dwelling animals are rarely seen, and some creatures were so new that they don’t even have a name. 100 species of fish, 50 species of deep-water corals, and hundreds of other invertebrates were recorded over 12 dives.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those top 2 look like extreme sport octopi, they are both using parachutes.
Click to expand...

Toward the end of this video, the oceanographer calls the weird little web-footed octopus the "Casper" because his was white and reminded the scientists who discovered it "Casper" the Ghost. Also has some other organisms. Sorry I didn't have a link to the above. Here: Strange Never-Before-Seen Sea Creatures Discovered 20,000 Feet Under The Sea. The site was extremely slow due to who knows why...
Anyway, here's the video with the "Casper" somewhat toward the end:
​


----------



## beautress

Glowing Deep Sea Creatures - just for fun, a trove more of them on Bing! dot com:
































To the beauty, joy and diversity of God's beautiful nature! Clink!!
​


----------



## beautress

The ocean blue, blue fish, the deep blue sea--blue, blue, blue!


----------



## boedicca

This thread is Mermaid Approved.


----------



## ABikerSailor

boedicca said:


> This thread is Mermaid Approved.



It's also Squid approved.  (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy.  Funny story about it if you're interested).


----------



## beautress

Amarillo? That used to be our place between Casper Wyoming and Houston, TX where we'd spend the night as our half-way point, for 35 years! Nice town, but a lot bigger the last time I was there than in 1970! Seems the growth there was exponential. I have to hear your funny story about why they call you Squid. I'm all ears!


----------



## Mr Natural

ABikerSailor said:


> It's also Squid approved. (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy. Funny story about it if you're interested).




Squids and Airedales.

I was an Airedale myself.


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is Mermaid Approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also Squid approved.  (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy.  Funny story about it if you're interested).
Click to expand...



Do tell!!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> Amarillo? That used to be our place between Casper Wyoming and Houston, TX where we'd spend the night as our half-way point, for 35 years! Nice town, but a lot bigger the last time I was there than in 1970! Seems the growth there was exponential. I have to hear your funny story about why they call you Squid. I'm all ears!





boedicca said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is Mermaid Approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also Squid approved.  (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy.  Funny story about it if you're interested).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!!!!!
Click to expand...


Well, since you guys asked nicely...................

When I first got to Amarillo, I came here to be the LPO and Head Classifier for the Navy at Amarillo MEPS.  I also rode a motorcycle and hung around biker bars.

Well, there was one bar here in Amarillo called Boondocks, and it was a serious biker bar.  I started hanging around, and after a month or so, the owner asked me if I'd like a job as a bar back a few nights a week.  I said sure, because the extra cash would be welcome and started there as a bar back, eventually being promoted to bar tender/manager.

Everyone knew that I was an active duty Sailor, and one night they started to have fun at my expense, because someone said that all Sailors were seamen, and then someone else shouted out "Hey Sperm ya seaman (although, their intent was to say "semen"), bring me a beer".

After the second or third person called me Sperm, I politely stood in the middle of the bar and told them that all Sailors were actually called Squids, and the next asshole that called me Sperm was gonna get a beer bottle upside the head. 

From that night on, they have called me Squid.


----------



## beautress

That's a great guy story, ABikerSailor! Thanks for sharing. I'd sing you this song myself if I didn't have double pneumonia right now...
​


----------



## beautress

Firefly squid




Humboldt Squid - Supergenius of the sea





School of squids




​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Didn't you mean Humboldt Squid instead of Humble Squid?

I've known many Squids over the years, and there were very few humble ones.  Why?  Sailors are magical creatures, we can walk and live on water.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> Didn't you mean Humboldt Squid instead of Humble Squid?
> 
> I've known many Squids over the years, and there were very few humble ones.  Why?  Sailors are magical creatures, we can walk and live on water.


I was just cut and pasting... Thanks for the correction, though. I'm on it.

Edit: fixed twice.  
While I'm back, is it "school of squids" or "school of squid"?


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you mean Humboldt Squid instead of Humble Squid?
> 
> I've known many Squids over the years, and there were very few humble ones.  Why?  Sailors are magical creatures, we can walk and live on water.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just cut and pasting... Thanks for the correction, though. I'm on it.
> 
> Edit: fixed twice.
> While I'm back, is it "school of squids" or "school of squid"?
Click to expand...


I think "squid" can be used in both the single and plural.


----------



## beautress

Mr Clean said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also Squid approved. (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy. Funny story about it if you're interested).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squids and Airedales.
> 
> I was an Airedale myself.
Click to expand...



Welcome aboard, Mr Clean. Airedale? Is that for Aviation? My bro was the Master Chief PO airplane mechanic on the Midway for years. Some captain liked him and kept him on for nearly 10 years for some reason. Oh, yeah. He graduated in the bottom 100% of his class in HS, but he was a mechanical genius.  My big bro, God rest his soul. The sea was his home for 20 years.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Airdale = Naval aviation.
Surface Sailor = regular Navy
Bubblehead = submarine Navy

But, if you are a bubblehead, you believe there are 2 kinds of ships, subs and targets.


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also Squid approved. (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy. Funny story about it if you're interested).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squids and Airedales.
> 
> I was an Airedale myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, Mr Clean. Airedale? Is that for Aviation? My bro was the Master Chief PO airplane mechanic on the Midway for years. Some captain liked him and kept him on for nearly 10 years for some reason. Oh, yeah. He graduated in the bottom 100% of his class in HS, but he was a mechanical genius.  My big bro, God rest his soul. The sea was his home for 20 years.
Click to expand...


Actually, that rank patch is for an Aviation Botswain's Mate First Class.  (Sorry, was a Personnelman for over 20 years, and knowing about personnel and pay was my bread and butter). 

Master Chief Petty Officer rank patches have a rocker over the top chevron, and a star on either side of the eagle.


----------



## beautress

I miss my brother Jack. He passed a couple of years before my husband. 2014 & 2016. Lucky me. Two of the best people I ever learned from in my own family. *sigh*


----------



## beautress

Jack signed up for the Navy because of our Uncle Wimpy. He was a sailor in WWII, survived a devastating attack just off Australia, where he met his future wife. I don't know what ship he was on, but when we went to Uncle Wimp's house to visit, there were 4 rooms in his house that had aquariums from floor to sealing (we're talking 50's and 60's home aquariums) along all the walls, and they were lighted, too. He had every tropical fish you ever heard of swimming by the dozens in each tank. It was better than Disneyland going to Uncle Wimpy's place. He still kept a radio in a hall that blipped on and off all day. Fascinating fellow and great guy. He knew all those fishes specie names, too. He never minded answering my silly questions: "Gee, what's that one called?" My brother loved them too. As kids, that was probably all we ever were in total agreement about. We were military brats through and through.


----------



## beautress

Can't find one exactly like Uncle Wimpy's wall, but found some a lot more modern ones...


----------



## beautress

One more like Uncle Wimpy's but too modern.


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amarillo? That used to be our place between Casper Wyoming and Houston, TX where we'd spend the night as our half-way point, for 35 years! Nice town, but a lot bigger the last time I was there than in 1970! Seems the growth there was exponential. I have to hear your funny story about why they call you Squid. I'm all ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is Mermaid Approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also Squid approved.  (My nickname around here in Amarillo is Squid, because of being in the Navy.  Funny story about it if you're interested).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you guys asked nicely...................
> 
> When I first got to Amarillo, I came here to be the LPO and Head Classifier for the Navy at Amarillo MEPS.  I also rode a motorcycle and hung around biker bars.
> 
> Well, there was one bar here in Amarillo called Boondocks, and it was a serious biker bar.  I started hanging around, and after a month or so, the owner asked me if I'd like a job as a bar back a few nights a week.  I said sure, because the extra cash would be welcome and started there as a bar back, eventually being promoted to bar tender/manager.
> 
> Everyone knew that I was an active duty Sailor, and one night they started to have fun at my expense, because someone said that all Sailors were seamen, and then someone else shouted out "Hey Sperm ya seaman (although, their intent was to say "semen"), bring me a beer".
> 
> After the second or third person called me Sperm, I politely stood in the middle of the bar and told them that all Sailors were actually called Squids, and the next asshole that called me Sperm was gonna get a beer bottle upside the head.
> 
> From that night on, they have called me Squid.
Click to expand...



Great story!  Thanks.


----------



## Mr Natural

ABikerSailor said:


> Airdale = Naval aviation.
> Surface Sailor = regular Navy
> Bubblehead = submarine Navy
> 
> But, if you are a bubblehead, you believe there are 2 kinds of ships, subs and targets.



I can’t remember what the slang term for the SeaBees was.


----------



## beautress

America's four redfish: What Is a Redfish? The Four American Species​1. Red Snapper
The first species of redfish is the red snapper. These guys can be found in the Gulf of Mexico and along the southeastern coast. They have been seen as far north as Massachusetts, but are not very common that far. Red snapper are light red, with a higher intensity of color on their backs, and white bellies.






2. Red Drum
The second species often referred to as redfish is the red drum. Like the red snapper, red drum are most often found in the Gulf of Mexico and up/around the coast to Florida. They have also been seen as far as Massachusetts. Immature red drum prefer the grassy, marshy areas in bays and estuaries while mature red drum, including bulls, prefer rocky outcroppings like jetties and other man-made features.  They have a dark red/brown coloration on their back that fades to white on their bellies. They nearly always have a black spot on the upper part of the tail near the base. They can have multiple spots, although it is somewhat rare. The red drum is a protected game fish as of 2007 and, as a result, commercial fishing for red drum is not allowed in federal waters or most state waters.





3. Rose Fish
The third species on this list is the rose fish. The rose fish is a species of rockfish most commonly found in the North Atlantic. They prefer deeper water ranging from 330 feet to 3,280 feet. Mature rose fish are bright red in color while immature rose fish are a lighter/browner color and can be found in more coastal waters. Rose fish can reach upwards of a meter in length, but are often only half that size.





4. Acadian Redfish
The last species in the U.S. to be monikered "redfish" and the only species on the list to actually have "redfish" in its name, is the Acadian redfish. Like the rose fish, they prefer colder waters, generally being found from Virginia to Greenland/Iceland. Unlike the rose fish, they enjoy depths between 230 feet and 1,640 feet especially along the seabed in areas with clay-silt or rocky bottoms.  Unlike red snappers, acadian redfish will bite just about anything and like all the fish on this list are particularly tasty. This caused the acadian redfish to be declared endangered until 2012 at which point the species' population was considered rebuilt.  Redfish is a popular seafood, mostly in Maine, and is known as a good lobster bait. Now when you catch a redfish you can know what species you are eating!




​


----------



## beautress

Found something interesting on the NASA page this morning:

NASA Satellites Find the Biggest Seaweed Bloom In the World




An unprecedented belt of brown algae stretches from West Africa to the Gulf of Mexico—and it’s likely here to stay. Scientists at the University of South Florida in St. Petersburg's College of Marine Science used NASA satellite observations to discover and document the largest bloom of macroalgae in the world, dubbed the Great Atlantic _Sargassum_ Belt, as reported in _Science_.

Based on computer simulations, they confirmed that this belt of the brown macroalgae _Sargassum_forms its shape in response to ocean currents. It can grow so large that it blankets the surface of the tropical Atlantic Ocean from the west coast of Africa to the Gulf of Mexico. In 2018, more than 20 million tons of it – heavier than 200 fully loaded aircraft carriers – floated in surface waters and became a problem to shorelines lining the tropical Atlantic, Caribbean Sea, Gulf of Mexico, and east coast of Florida, as it carpeted popular beach destinations and crowded coastal waters.

“The scale of these blooms is truly enormous, making global satellite imagery a good tool for detecting and tracking their dynamics through time,” said Woody Turner, manager of the Ecological Forecasting Program at NASA Headquarters in Washington.

Chuanmin Hu of the USF College of Marine Science, who led the study, has studied _Sargassum_ using satellites since 2006. Hu spearheaded the work with first author Dr. Mengqiu Wang, a postdoctoral scholar in his Optical Oceanography Lab at USF. The team included others from USF, Florida Atlantic University, and Georgia Institute of Technology. The data they analyzed from NASA’s Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) between 2000-2018 indicates a possible regime shift in _Sargassum _blooms since 2011.

In the satellite imagery, major blooms occurred in every year between 2011 and 2018 except 2013. This information, coupled with field measurements, suggests that no bloom occurred in 2013 because the seed populations of _Sargassum _measured during winter of 2012 were unusually low, Wang said.




NASA Satellites Find Biggest Seaweed Bloom in the World


----------



## beautress

Mr Clean said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airdale = Naval aviation.
> Surface Sailor = regular Navy
> Bubblehead = submarine Navy
> 
> But, if you are a bubblehead, you believe there are 2 kinds of ships, subs and targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t remember what the slang term for the SeaBees was.
Click to expand...

 NMCBd - "Navy's Most Confused Bastards," according to Urban Dictionary. Urban Dictionary: NMCB


----------



## beautress

Red fish of the ocean ~ if you know their common or Latin names, please share! I just love to see them, even if vicariously.


----------



## beautress

"Bright Red Sea Toad"


----------



## beautress

Red necklace starfish


----------



## beautress

Diversity in Whale Species
Beaked, Beluga, Blue:




Beaked Whale




Beluga Whale




Blue Whale​


----------



## beautress

Diversity in Whale Species




Fin Whale




Gray Whale




Humpback whale​


----------



## beautress

Diversity in Whale Species




Right Whale




Sei Whale




Sperm whale​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Not for nothing Beautress, but do you really think posting pics of dead whales on the beach, alongside other pics of whales in their environment and swimming?

Sorry, but the dead pics don't really do any good for me.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> Not for nothing Beautress, but do you really think posting pics of dead whales on the beach, alongside other pics of whales in their environment and swimming?
> 
> Sorry, but the dead pics don't really do any good for me.


I have reported and requested that the offensive post be removed, ABikerSailor. I just picked pictures suggested that represented different whales on Bing that were exactly the same size for the species. Each of them at where I was, if you clicked on it you got an entire page of the same specie at different angles. Some of them seem similar to others, but if you post a side view of the feature that separates the specie from other similar whales, you will understand why they have that same feature as another whale, but other factors in their outer appearance are so specific, you realize for example mouth shape or tail shape, one specie has a line of dots on its dorsal side which no other whale has, on and on. I'm sorry for seeing the forest but not the particulars of the trees shown. Thank you for opening my eyes a little wider.


----------



## beautress

The watermelons are so good this year! And they make a hit with kids when they are carved into our beloved Aquatic friends' and ocean ship's images:





















Life is good! ​


----------



## beautress

Ooo, more!


----------



## beautress

Jacques Cousteau
​


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## beautress

Things we don't know about the oceans

​


----------



## beautress

Artificial Islands being built by China require a lot of Coral Reef destruction 

​


----------



## beautress

Biofluorescence
​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Know what is really cool to see?  The wake of a large ship as it goes through the ocean at night and the lights are off.  Why?  The screw (propeller) churns up the water rather well, and it causes the bio luminescent plankton to glow.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what is really cool to see?  The wake of a large ship as it goes through the ocean at night and the lights are off.  Why?  The screw (propeller) churns up the water rather well, and it causes the bio luminescent plankton to glow.


Never saw such a thing, ABikerSailor. It must be very awesome.  My big bro was the sailor. I just fell in love with Robert Lewis Stevenson's poem. I think it would be fun to own a glass-bottomed boat and spend the winter 

Ok, and I loved our former US sailor, Uncle Wimpy's 3 rooms of exotic fish stacked 4 high to the ceiling, covering 3 walls in lines of 5 or 6 tanks per line. It was like being in miniature magic land of colorful fish with irridescent bodies and neon stripes sometimes. The angels were the most beautiful shapes with their arced fins. On the other hand, he had a tank of seahorses and kept the male Siamese fighting fish in separate tanks so they wouldn't kill each other or strip each other's tails and fins off. He had more fish than the pet stores., and his fish rooms were always ship-shape. I loved him and aunt Mattie.


----------



## beautress

Fishes and loaves mosaic found near the Sea of Galillee recently:





​


----------



## beautress

Brazil has a problem. There's an oil leak off their coast they cannot locate, and it is chastising the turtle population, and wreaking havoc  on creatures in the vicinity. Seems they could track it if they had a good man who understands travel via currents. Oddly, the stuff that is washing up is consistent with Venezuelan oil, and there are no reports of ships lost in the vicinity of that part of the world. It is apparently crude. Strange things happen in this world.

 Here's one of their threatened sea turtles swimming off the coast of Arraial Do Cabo, Brazil




Oil Is Killing Brazil’s Turtles. No One Knows Where It’s From

Excerpts from the article that cites suspicious activity:​The nation’s environmental agency said the oil found on the beaches was not produced by Brazil, and that the country’s Navy and federal police are investigating the spill.

On Wednesday, Environment Minister Ricardo Salles said the oil likely originated from Venezuela, citing a report from state-controlled oil company Petroleo Brasileiro SA about the characteristics of the crude.

Petrobras Chief Executive Officer Roberto Castello Branco said Tuesday that the spill could have come from an oil tanker that sank, an accident when loading oil from one tanker to another, or from a criminal act. President Jair Bolsonaro has said for days that the oil spill was probably criminal, without elaborating further.​
Who would do this to Brazil? 
​


----------



## beautress

STRANGER SEA THINGS TURNING UP OFF NOVA SCOTIA'S SHORES



A spotfin butterfly fish (left) and a seahorse, 
both spotted off the coast of Nova Scotia. (Lloyd Bond photos)




Bluespotted cornetfish
Credits and great article at Dalhousie University, Nova Scotia, Canada
Stranger sea things turning up off Nova Scotia's shores​


----------



## beautress

The Pac-Man of the Sea & Friends on Doe Island

​


----------



## Mindful

I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.

The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

What Lives At The BOTTOM Of The Mariana Trench?

​


----------



## beautress

Reef Life at the Andaman Sea


Map of Andaman Sea Location:


----------



## beautress

The benevolent beauty of reef life
with soothing music for relaxation:

Enjoy! 

Best at full screen!​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.


Wow, Mindful. Just wow. & thanks.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Mindful. Just wow. & thanks.
Click to expand...


To the west coast of Africa.

The Israelis had constructed an observatory actually in the sea itself, at Eilat.

So one was IN the Red Sea, looking out though windows at the marine life  , as is.


----------



## beautress

Mr Clean said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airdale = Naval aviation.
> Surface Sailor = regular Navy
> Bubblehead = submarine Navy
> 
> But, if you are a bubblehead, you believe there are 2 kinds of ships, subs and targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t remember what the slang term for the SeaBees was.
Click to expand...

I think SeaBees was a term used by upper classmen for entry level (E-1) 
Seaman Recruits, although it well may have been the E-2 Seamen Apprentices. It's not clear to me if Recruits are in the general training course (which was about 6 weeks to 2 months when my brother went in in 1965) or if it referred to actual first-timers on a Naval vessel, Seamen Apprentices. 

Traded letters frequently with my late older brother back in the 60s when he mentioned getting busted back to being a "Seabee" after he got into a fight with a fellow seaman. After that, he changed his ways and over time, became a Master Chief Petty Officer, plus another title I can't remember that his ship's captain bestowed upon him making him the highest non-commissioned officer on the Midway. I have no idea but I missed his letters home when he got so busy he worked 20 hour days frequently and trained mechanics to do what he could do--take apart and put back together a Phantom Jet in pitch black conditions, and ground a pilot whose plane was being repaired for as long as it took.


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> I think SeaBees was a term used by upper classmen for entry level (E-1)
> Seaman Recruits, although it well may have been the E-2 Seamen Apprentices. It's not clear to me if Recruits are in the general training course (which was about 6 weeks to 2 months when my brother went in in 1965) or if it referred to actual first-timers on a Naval vessel, Seamen Apprentices.



Seabee is a term used to refer to those in the Construction Battilion, which is one of the 4 different apprenticeship classifications.  They are Seaman (working on surface ships), Airman (working with aircraft and maintenance on them), Fireman (working mainly in engineering rates), and Constructionman (working with the SeaBees).

Airman have blue stripes, Firemen have red stripes, Seaman have white stripes, and Constructionmen have green.  That is how you tell what apprenticeship they have entered into, by the color of their stripes.

As far as E-1 through E-3?  One stripe denotes an Seaman Recruit, two stripes denote a Seaman Apprentice, and 3 stripes mean they are a full fledged Seaman.  In the other apprenticeships you would use Fireman, Airman and Constructionman instead of Seaman.  Generally when referring to a person who is E-3 and below, you would use the terms "recruit", "apprentice" and "Seaman" or whatever apprenticeship their stripes say they are. 

As far as referring to someone who is a newbie?  If you are in the surface Navy, you generally refer to them as "boot".  If you are in the aviation Navy, newbies can also be called "FNG's", which stands for Fucking New Guy.

Spent 20 years in the Navy as a Personnelman, and also worked at a MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station) as Head Classifier for the last 2 years of my career, which means that I assigned people jobs based on availability and their qualifications.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think SeaBees was a term used by upper classmen for entry level (E-1)
> Seaman Recruits, although it well may have been the E-2 Seamen Apprentices. It's not clear to me if Recruits are in the general training course (which was about 6 weeks to 2 months when my brother went in in 1965) or if it referred to actual first-timers on a Naval vessel, Seamen Apprentices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seabee is a term used to refer to those in the Construction Battilion, which is one of the 4 different apprenticeship classifications.  They are Seaman (working on surface ships), Airman (working with aircraft and maintenance on them), Fireman (working mainly in engineering rates), and Constructionman (working with the SeaBees).
> 
> Airman have blue stripes, Firemen have red stripes, Seaman have white stripes, and Constructionmen have green.  That is how you tell what apprenticeship they have entered into, by the color of their stripes.
> 
> As far as E-1 through E-3?  One stripe denotes an Seaman Recruit, two stripes denote a Seaman Apprentice, and 3 stripes mean they are a full fledged Seaman.  In the other apprenticeships you would use Fireman, Airman and Constructionman instead of Seaman.  Generally when referring to a person who is E-3 and below, you would use the terms "recruit", "apprentice" and "Seaman" or whatever apprenticeship their stripes say they are.
> 
> As far as referring to someone who is a newbie?  If you are in the surface Navy, you generally refer to them as "boot".  If you are in the aviation Navy, newbies can also be called "FNG's", which stands for Fucking New Guy.
> 
> Spent 20 years in the Navy as a Personnelman, and also worked at a MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station) as Head Classifier for the last 2 years of my career, which means that I assigned people jobs based on availability and their qualifications.
Click to expand...

Thanks, BikerSailor. Guess big brother didn't tell me all he knew. Guess he was in the airman wing of the Navy since he took apart, repaired and maintained flying equipment for the pilots of the day. That song in a musical pretty much sums up why he might think better of telling me stuff:
​


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mindful said:


> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.



While I did cruise around in the Red Sea, there weren't any opportunities for me to go diving.  Part of it was because of the dress code we had to abide by while in Jiddah S.A., and part of it was because after we had left the Suez Canal and were steaming in the Red Sea, we would see big balls of sea snakes swimming out in the ocean.  Because I knew about the snakes and how poisonous they were (a single bite can kill you in 20 min or less), diving in the Red Sea wasn't high on my list of things to do.

I have done diving in the Caribbean around St. Thomas, and also down around Key West though.


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think SeaBees was a term used by upper classmen for entry level (E-1)
> Seaman Recruits, although it well may have been the E-2 Seamen Apprentices. It's not clear to me if Recruits are in the general training course (which was about 6 weeks to 2 months when my brother went in in 1965) or if it referred to actual first-timers on a Naval vessel, Seamen Apprentices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seabee is a term used to refer to those in the Construction Battilion, which is one of the 4 different apprenticeship classifications.  They are Seaman (working on surface ships), Airman (working with aircraft and maintenance on them), Fireman (working mainly in engineering rates), and Constructionman (working with the SeaBees).
> 
> Airman have blue stripes, Firemen have red stripes, Seaman have white stripes, and Constructionmen have green.  That is how you tell what apprenticeship they have entered into, by the color of their stripes.
> 
> As far as E-1 through E-3?  One stripe denotes an Seaman Recruit, two stripes denote a Seaman Apprentice, and 3 stripes mean they are a full fledged Seaman.  In the other apprenticeships you would use Fireman, Airman and Constructionman instead of Seaman.  Generally when referring to a person who is E-3 and below, you would use the terms "recruit", "apprentice" and "Seaman" or whatever apprenticeship their stripes say they are.
> 
> As far as referring to someone who is a newbie?  If you are in the surface Navy, you generally refer to them as "boot".  If you are in the aviation Navy, newbies can also be called "FNG's", which stands for Fucking New Guy.
> 
> Spent 20 years in the Navy as a Personnelman, and also worked at a MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station) as Head Classifier for the last 2 years of my career, which means that I assigned people jobs based on availability and their qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, BikerSailor. Guess big brother didn't tell me all he knew. That song in a musical pretty much sums up why he might think better of telling me stuff:
> ​
Click to expand...


Not a problem.   Correcting people on how the military actually operates is something I like doing, because I know that some people don't tell the whole story, and it can cause some pretty strange views towards the military.  

Besides.................like I said, it was my job for over 20 years, and if you ever got a question, feel free to ask in a thread, or PM me if you wish.


----------



## beautress

Bluespotted cometfish, _Fistularia commersonii _ is a really beautiful fish found off Australian shores.


----------



## beautress

Trumpetfish of Florida Keys:




Considerably shorter than their big brother the Blue-spotted coronetfish. but they live in the Carribbean area rather than in N. Australian waters. They have different fin system.​


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think SeaBees was a term used by upper classmen for entry level (E-1)
> Seaman Recruits, although it well may have been the E-2 Seamen Apprentices. It's not clear to me if Recruits are in the general training course (which was about 6 weeks to 2 months when my brother went in in 1965) or if it referred to actual first-timers on a Naval vessel, Seamen Apprentices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seabee is a term used to refer to those in the Construction Battilion, which is one of the 4 different apprenticeship classifications.  They are Seaman (working on surface ships), Airman (working with aircraft and maintenance on them), Fireman (working mainly in engineering rates), and Constructionman (working with the SeaBees).
> 
> Airman have blue stripes, Firemen have red stripes, Seaman have white stripes, and Constructionmen have green.  That is how you tell what apprenticeship they have entered into, by the color of their stripes.
> 
> As far as E-1 through E-3?  One stripe denotes an Seaman Recruit, two stripes denote a Seaman Apprentice, and 3 stripes mean they are a full fledged Seaman.  In the other apprenticeships you would use Fireman, Airman and Constructionman instead of Seaman.  Generally when referring to a person who is E-3 and below, you would use the terms "recruit", "apprentice" and "Seaman" or whatever apprenticeship their stripes say they are.
> 
> As far as referring to someone who is a newbie?  If you are in the surface Navy, you generally refer to them as "boot".  If you are in the aviation Navy, newbies can also be called "FNG's", which stands for Fucking New Guy.
> 
> Spent 20 years in the Navy as a Personnelman, and also worked at a MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station) as Head Classifier for the last 2 years of my career, which means that I assigned people jobs based on availability and their qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, BikerSailor. Guess big brother didn't tell me all he knew. That song in a musical pretty much sums up why he might think better of telling me stuff:
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a problem.   Correcting people on how the military actually operates is something I like doing, because I know that some people don't tell the whole story, and it can cause some pretty strange views towards the military.
> 
> Besides.................like I said, it was my job for over 20 years, and if you ever got a question, feel free to ask in a thread, or PM me if you wish.
Click to expand...

Thanks, ABikerSailor. As the years went by my brother and I were much closer. Our mother died about the time he'd served 6 or 7 years and he got out probably about 12 to14 years later, give or take a few years and moved to Corpus Christi, TX, where the Navy gave him contract work now and then to help him adjust to retirement paycuts. I enjoyed the few times we got to visit before he passed away about 5 years ago. I couldn't go to his funeral due to an illness and having to watch over my husband, who needed constant supervision before he died 3.5 years ago, and was no longer driving as well, bless his dear soul. I did go visit him the day before he passed away, though, which made me realize I was not in good enough shape to make the trip twice in the same week.

Thanks for your service to your country as a specialist in personnel decision-making. The Navy is a good place for a young man to grow up in a position of work he likes a whole lot, like my brother, who got a job to buy a wrecked car, which he fixed and made it drive really well, considering its condition when he bought it for a song. He hated school and bookwork, but he loved working on machinery, and the Navy just was the ideal school and life for him. The times he had to do 18- to 20-hour a day work was hard, but because he was so dedicated to making flight safe for fighting pilots, he was in seventh heaven career-wise.


----------



## Mindful

ABikerSailor said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did cruise around in the Red Sea, there weren't any opportunities for me to go diving.  Part of it was because of the dress code we had to abide by while in Jiddah S.A., and part of it was because after we had left the Suez Canal and were steaming in the Red Sea, we would see big balls of sea snakes swimming out in the ocean.  Because I knew about the snakes and how poisonous they were (a single bite can kill you in 20 min or less), diving in the Red Sea wasn't high on my list of things to do.
> 
> I have done diving in the Caribbean around St. Thomas, and also down around Key West though.
Click to expand...


I didn't go to Egypt. I was in Israel. Also went on a sailboat cruise in the Red Sea there.


----------



## beautress

This is a video on the Lembeh Strait, where unique and rare species are found. It's so long, though, it makes me wish i had a giant tv-sized monitor to fall asleep with after a long day sewing.
​


----------



## beautress

map of the Lembeh Strait


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mindful said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did cruise around in the Red Sea, there weren't any opportunities for me to go diving.  Part of it was because of the dress code we had to abide by while in Jiddah S.A., and part of it was because after we had left the Suez Canal and were steaming in the Red Sea, we would see big balls of sea snakes swimming out in the ocean.  Because I knew about the snakes and how poisonous they were (a single bite can kill you in 20 min or less), diving in the Red Sea wasn't high on my list of things to do.
> 
> I have done diving in the Caribbean around St. Thomas, and also down around Key West though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go to Egypt. I was in Israel. Also went on a sailboat cruise in the Red Sea there.
Click to expand...


If you went to Israel, you didn't get anywhere near the Red Sea, as Israel only borders the Mediterranean.  I know, I spent 10 of the 20 years I was in the Navy floating around that area on deployment.  In order to get to the Red Sea, you must leave the Mediterranean via the Suez Canal, and the Red Sea is on the other side.  

The Red Sea is the area of water between the east coast of Africa and the west coast of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Mindful

ABikerSailor said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did cruise around in the Red Sea, there weren't any opportunities for me to go diving.  Part of it was because of the dress code we had to abide by while in Jiddah S.A., and part of it was because after we had left the Suez Canal and were steaming in the Red Sea, we would see big balls of sea snakes swimming out in the ocean.  Because I knew about the snakes and how poisonous they were (a single bite can kill you in 20 min or less), diving in the Red Sea wasn't high on my list of things to do.
> 
> I have done diving in the Caribbean around St. Thomas, and also down around Key West though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go to Egypt. I was in Israel. Also went on a sailboat cruise in the Red Sea there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you went to Israel, you didn't get anywhere near the Red Sea, as Israel only borders the Mediterranean.  I know, I spent 10 of the 20 years I was in the Navy floating around that area on deployment.  In order to get to the Red Sea, you must leave the Mediterranean via the Suez Canal, and the Red Sea is on the other side.
> 
> The Red Sea is the area of water between the east coast of Africa and the west coast of Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...



Eilat, or Umm Al-Rashrash sometimes in Arabic, is Israel's southernmost city with a population of, a busy port and popular resort at the northern tip of the Red Sea, on what is known in Israel as the Gulf of Eilat and in Jordan as the Gulf of Aqaba. The city is considered a tourist destination for domestic and international tourists heading to Israel.Wikipedia


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mindful said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I snorkelled in the Red Sea; and saw fish like these.
> 
> The most beautiful coral reef, stretching down to the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did cruise around in the Red Sea, there weren't any opportunities for me to go diving.  Part of it was because of the dress code we had to abide by while in Jiddah S.A., and part of it was because after we had left the Suez Canal and were steaming in the Red Sea, we would see big balls of sea snakes swimming out in the ocean.  Because I knew about the snakes and how poisonous they were (a single bite can kill you in 20 min or less), diving in the Red Sea wasn't high on my list of things to do.
> 
> I have done diving in the Caribbean around St. Thomas, and also down around Key West though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go to Egypt. I was in Israel. Also went on a sailboat cruise in the Red Sea there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you went to Israel, you didn't get anywhere near the Red Sea, as Israel only borders the Mediterranean.  I know, I spent 10 of the 20 years I was in the Navy floating around that area on deployment.  In order to get to the Red Sea, you must leave the Mediterranean via the Suez Canal, and the Red Sea is on the other side.
> 
> The Red Sea is the area of water between the east coast of Africa and the west coast of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eilat, or Umm Al-Rashrash sometimes in Arabic, is Israel's southernmost city with a population of, a busy port and popular resort at the northern tip of the Red Sea, on what is known in Israel as the Gulf of Eilat and in Jordan as the Gulf of Aqaba. The city is considered a tourist destination for domestic and international tourists heading to Israel.Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Thank you!  You taught me something that I didn't know.  All the time I was running around over there, I never knew that Israel bordered the Red Sea.  I learned something new today.


----------



## beautress

Not to change the subject, but I couldn't get over the 8-point starfish someone shared at another site, San Fernandez Island of Chili. The other fish are pretty also, but that 8-footed creature got my attention.

​


----------



## beautress

The Sea of Cortez
aka The Vermillion Sea
aka Gulf of California






​


----------



## beautress

Creatures found while searching for the tropical sea creatures of Baja/California Gulf area:


----------



## beautress

More from the Sea of Cortez' animals ~


----------



## beautress

Sea of Cortez tropical fish


----------



## beautress

Sea of Cortez


----------



## Desperado

School of Yellow Tail  Off Key West


----------



## Desperado

Spotted Moray South Biscayne Bay


----------



## Desperado

Biscayne Bay


----------



## Desperado

Spiny Lobster https://www.flickr.com/photos/desperado8/


----------



## beautress

More from the Sea of Cortez' animals ~














​


----------



## Dick Foster

beautress said:


> Ever been enchanted by John Masefield's words?
> 
> Sea Fever
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
> And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
> And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
> And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
> Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
> And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
> And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
> To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
> And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
> And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.​My uncle served in the Navy in WWII, and when he got home, he had aquariums all over his house full of the most beautiful, colorful fish that were completely delightful to me. I'm hoping other people have the love for these colorful creatures and will share their experiences and particular admiration for what caught their eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things bright and beautiful in the sea. Please add all your favorite things about the sea, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen is an unspoiled coral reef in the south pacific. Many years ago I was lucky enough to get my scuba certification on Canton Island. It's about three degrees south of the equator in the Pacific.  It was breathtaking and I've never forgotten it. They call it something else today as it's now part of Kiribati.


----------



## beautress

More fish found from the Sea of Cortez ~

















​


----------



## beautress

Dick Foster said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been enchanted by John Masefield's words?
> 
> Sea Fever
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
> And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
> And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
> And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
> Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
> And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
> And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.
> 
> I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
> To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
> And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
> And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.​My uncle served in the Navy in WWII, and when he got home, he had aquariums all over his house full of the most beautiful, colorful fish that were completely delightful to me. I'm hoping other people have the love for these colorful creatures and will share their experiences and particular admiration for what caught their eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things bright and beautiful in the sea. Please add all your favorite things about the sea, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen is an unspoiled coral reef in the south pacific. Many years ago I was lucky enough to get my scuba certification on Canton Island. It's about three degrees south of the equator in the Pacific.  It was breathtaking and I've never forgotten it. They call it something else today as it's now part of Kiribati.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dick Foster, and welcome to WaterWorld at USMB. 
Canton Island sounds great, found a couple of local fish there:


----------



## beautress

Mediterranean Sea Life


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> Mediterranean Sea Life



Cool looking fish.  And, while I spent a lot of time swimming in the Med, I never saw anything like these.  

I remember once on my first ship, the Captain stopped the ship in the middle of the Med, several hundred miles away from the nearest land, dropped boats and gun crews in the water to watch for sharks, and the whole ship spent a few hours swimming in the middle of the Med.   Most memorable thing from that was diving off the side of the ship (38 ft. down to the water), and when coming back up, you could see the shadow of the ship above you.  Kinda eerie when you can't even think about seeing the bottom.


----------



## beautress

I hope you got a few pictures, ABikerSailor. I read a very unhappy article about someone releasing lionfish out in the Mediterranean an another on 30 years ago someone releasing red lionfish out in the caribbean. One of them can apparently clear out a whole area of tropical fish in a week. I'll try and locate the articles. It's been a while since I looked, though.





As ocean temperatures warm, numerous non-native fish have invaded Mediterranean waters — about 130 species since 2001, according to the study authors. The common lionfish (_Pterois miles_) recently detected in the Mediterranean is a close relative of the red lionfish (_Pterois volitans_). This notorious invasive species threatens reef ecosystems in coastal waters around the southeastern U.S. and in the Caribbean Sea.
Aliens Attack! Invasive Lionfish Arrive in Mediterranean | Live Science

The earlier story I found was about the Caribbean being colonized by these fish, that started 30 years ago in a small area and now covers a sea floor the size of the United States. I'll see if I can find that story, too.
Here's the map. It took a small reef area 30 years ago and grew to this:


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean Sea Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool looking fish.  And, while I spent a lot of time swimming in the Med, I never saw anything like these.
> 
> I remember once on my first ship, the Captain stopped the ship in the middle of the Med, several hundred miles away from the nearest land, dropped boats and gun crews in the water to watch for sharks, and the whole ship spent a few hours swimming in the middle of the Med.   Most memorable thing from that was diving off the side of the ship (38 ft. down to the water), and when coming back up, you could see the shadow of the ship above you.  Kinda eerie when you can't even think about seeing the bottom.
Click to expand...

The green fish is described here: Dactylopteridae - Wikipedia


----------



## ABikerSailor

beautress said:


> I hope you got a few pictures, ABikerSailor. I read a very unhappy article about someone releasing lionfish out in the Mediterranean an another on 30 years ago someone releasing red lionfish out in the caribbean. One of them can apparently clear out a whole area of tropical fish in a week. I'll try and locate the articles. It's been a while since I looked, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As ocean temperatures warm, numerous non-native fish have invaded Mediterranean waters — about 130 species since 2001, according to the study authors. The common lionfish (_Pterois miles_) recently detected in the Mediterranean is a close relative of the red lionfish (_Pterois volitans_). This notorious invasive species threatens reef ecosystems in coastal waters around the southeastern U.S. and in the Caribbean Sea.
> Aliens Attack! Invasive Lionfish Arrive in Mediterranean | Live Science
> 
> The earlier story I found was about the Caribbean being colonized by these fish, that started 30 years ago in a small area and now covers a sea floor the size of the United States. I'll see if I can find that story, too.
> Here's the map. It took a small reef area 30 years ago and grew to this:



Yeah, some idiots let their lionfish go in the waters around FL, and now they are taking over.  Interestingly enough, some people have figured out that they are pretty good eating, and now they are being hunted and fished for food.

Lionfish recipes

*Lionfish are an invasive species, with no natural predators in the Atlantic and Caribbean. To fight their spread, environmentalists and chefs are advocating hunting them for the dinner plate.

Cut off the venomous spines, and lionfish go from malicious to delicious.*


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got a few pictures, ABikerSailor. I read a very unhappy article about someone releasing lionfish out in the Mediterranean an another on 30 years ago someone releasing red lionfish out in the caribbean. One of them can apparently clear out a whole area of tropical fish in a week. I'll try and locate the articles. It's been a while since I looked, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As ocean temperatures warm, numerous non-native fish have invaded Mediterranean waters — about 130 species since 2001, according to the study authors. The common lionfish (_Pterois miles_) recently detected in the Mediterranean is a close relative of the red lionfish (_Pterois volitans_). This notorious invasive species threatens reef ecosystems in coastal waters around the southeastern U.S. and in the Caribbean Sea.
> Aliens Attack! Invasive Lionfish Arrive in Mediterranean | Live Science
> 
> The earlier story I found was about the Caribbean being colonized by these fish, that started 30 years ago in a small area and now covers a sea floor the size of the United States. I'll see if I can find that story, too.
> Here's the map. It took a small reef area 30 years ago and grew to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some idiots let their lionfish go in the waters around FL, and now they are taking over.  Interestingly enough, some people have figured out that they are pretty good eating, and now they are being hunted and fished for food.
> 
> Lionfish recipes
> 
> *Lionfish are an invasive species, with no natural predators in the Atlantic and Caribbean. To fight their spread, environmentalists and chefs are advocating hunting them for the dinner plate.
> 
> Cut off the venomous spines, and lionfish go from malicious to delicious.*
Click to expand...

That's good to know. Maybe it's a blessing if no one ever gets poisoned eating one. I guess that's their line to survival. They taste good if their predator can figure out to avoid getting stung or sick from their poison.


----------



## beautress

Red lionfish in Caribbean area: They should call them the peppermint twist. lol.


----------



## beautress

Found a good page on Lionfish origins and facts:





Lionfish are native to the warm, tropical waters of the South Pacific and Indian Oceans (i.e., the Indo-Pacific region), including the Red Sea. Their native range is shown in orange on the map.​
What is a lionfish?
*Economic Importance: *Although lionfish have been used as a food source in their native range, economically, they are far more important in the aquarium trade. Lionfish are very popular and common aquarium fish, especially in the U.S.

*Conservation Status:* Lionfish are not currently listed as threatened or endangered in their native range. However, the increase in pollution in coral reefs may negatively affect the lionfish's primary food sources (crustaceans and fish). If lionfish are unable to adapt to declines in their prey species, their numbers may decrease.

*Special Precautions:* The spines of this species deliver a venomous sting that can last for days and cause extreme pain, sweating, respiratory distress, and even paralysis. Lionfish venom glands are located within two grooves of the spine. The venom is a combination of protein, a neuromuscular toxin and a neurotransmitter called acetylcholine (pronunciation: ah-see-toe-coe'-lean). After the spine punctures the skin, the venom enters the wound when exposed to the venom glands within the grooves of the spine. If you are stung by a lionfish, seek medical attention immediately.

30 years ago, the theory I first read said is that about 10 female lionfish were introduced into the waters of the Mediterranean Sea. This article reflects their start was from the Red Sea, and somehow made it to the Mediterranean sea from an unknown introduction into the Red Sea.

That may account for why you didn't see any. They may have started out with a slow proliferation rate in isolated areas of the Mediterranean you were not swimming in. It's a vast area, the Mediterranean.

From Wikipedia:
The countries surrounding the Mediterranean in clockwise order are Spain, France, Monaco, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro, Albania, Greece, Turkey, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Egypt, Libya, Tunisia, Algeria, and Morocco; Malta and Cyprus are island countries in the sea. In addition, the Gaza Strip and the British Overseas Territories of Gibraltar and Akrotiri and Dhekelia have coastlines on the sea.
Mediterranean Sea - Wikipedia​Some of the names of those places I've never heard of, and have never been to the area. Too bad there's so much strife over real estate in some of those places. 

But about lionfish, I think all of the Mediterranean 10 mother fish are apparently connected by DNA to lionfish specifically found in India's coastal water, according to what I read yesterday, and which article I didn't find today. Things come and go on my browser.


----------



## beautress

Great around-the-world way to spend a couple of hours away from the Silly Season world and littered mean streets ...

​


----------



## beautress

Giant Manta Ray capture



I found this one because it shows scale as humans are nearby.
I read about some Giant Manta Rays yesterday who were near a group of swimmers and were filmed with the swimmers not knowing they were around. They harmed no one, but the swimmers had no idea how close to them the creatures were. I'll see if I can find some pictures of Giant Manta Rays right now, for the next post.​


----------



## beautress

A drone caught this picture of a giant manta ray ...
​


----------



## beautress

* Giant Manta Rays, NOAA *



*About The Species*
The giant manta ray is the world’s largest ray with a wingspan of up to 29 feet. They are filter feeders and eat large quantities of zooplankton. Giant manta rays are slow-growing, migratory animals with small, highly fragmented populations that are sparsely distributed across the world.  
The main threat to the giant manta ray is commercial fishing, with the species both targeted and caught as bycatch in a number of global fisheries throughout its range. Manta rays are particularly valued for their gill rakers, which are traded internationally. In 2018, NOAA Fisheries listed the species as threatened under the Endangered Species Act.

*Status*
Information on the global distribution of giant manta rays and their population sizes is lacking. Regional population sizes are small, ranging from around 100 to 1,500 individuals, and in areas subject to fishing, have significantly declined. Ecuador is thought to be home to the largest population of giant manta ray, with large aggregation sites within the waters of the Machalilla National Park and the Galapagos Marine Reserve. Overall, given their life history traits, particularly their low reproductive output, giant manta ray populations are inherently vulnerable to depletions, with low likelihood of recovery. Additional research is needed to better understand the population structure and global distribution of the giant manta ray.

Much more here: Giant Manta Ray


----------



## beautress

Giant Spotted Eagle Manta Rays


----------



## beautress

Georgia Aquarium shows video of their Spotted Eagle Rays:

​


----------



## beautress

Skates and Rays:
​


----------



## beautress

Blue spotted Eagle Ray:


----------



## beautress

The Stargate Blue Hole
​


----------



## beautress

Cocos Island (S. Pacific)
Inspired story, "Treasure Island."
Jacques Coustou called Cocos Island "The most beautiful island in the world)

​


----------



## beautress

This fish looks like a head, so much so the oceanography buff that made a you tube about it calls it the ridiculous fish. See his portrayal of the Ocean Sun fish:
​


----------

